# we took the plunge - mitzi arrived home last Friday



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

so we took the plunge and picked up gorgeous mitzi last week. she is so adorable - and all in all seems to have settled in really well. We are trying to all get into a routine. She had an upset tummy the second day and thank God I have been reading up on the forum, so changed her diet to rice and chicken. She seems much better and is off to the vet's on for a check up and second jab. 

So onto crate training...how do we get her to stop weeing in the crate during the night - she had two days when she didn't do it then last night she did. The paper is in front of her bed area and I did read somewhere that too big an area can make them use part of the crate as a toilet area. Also I've got paper outside the crate for her during the time the crate door is open. I've moved the soiled paper (just wee) to the area we want her to go, but it's a bit hit and miss. Every now and then she disappears under a bush so we don't know if she has or hasn't done her business. Would welcome any tips/suggestion.

Appreciate Mitzi is very young and you can tell she wants to please. We have a found a wonderful lady locally to help us with training so I'm asking her for tips too!

Also not sure how to put a pic of her up...

Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations! 

I wouldn't worry just yet about stopping her wee'ing overnight, unless you are willing to get up for toilet breaks in the night then she is just too tiny to hold her bladder very long at all. If she needs to pee she will, whether it's on paper, bed or pads. It sound to me like you nd her are doing really well, it is early days so just take each day as it comes, some days will be better than others....that's puppies!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations on Mitzi - love that name. I am sure that with all the tips and hints on here regarding house training you will soon find a way to get her through the piddling in the crate stage. Good luck - it is hard work in the beginning. I actually did get up in the night for toilet breaks but then I am retired and didn't have to worry about getting up in the morning, thank goodness.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh Tosh, so pleased 
I've been thinking about you and whether you'd managed to get a lovely cockapoo, Mitzi sounds lovely.

To upload a photo, the easiest method is to open a free Photobucket account. From their you can upload pictures from your computer directly onto your own account/album.

Once you have a photo on there, hover over the picture or click on it. A box appears on the right with four options. Take the fourth option, IMG Code. Just click on it and it says Copied.

Come back onto ILMC forum and once you're in the message box you can right click and paste the picture into a message.

Looking forward to seeing a picture of Mitzi.


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I wouldn't worry just yet about stopping her wee'ing overnight, unless you are willing to get up for toilet breaks in the night then she is just too tiny to hold her bladder very long at all. If she needs to pee she will, whether it's on paper, bed or pads. It sound to me like you nd her are doing really well, it is early days so just take each day as it comes, some days will be better than others....that's puppies!


Thanks for the advice. I was worried about the tummy settling so Mitzi also had her first taste of yogurt. Diana, our training lady, suggested it. Everyday there is something new to learn for her and us. Must go to bed as not used to the very early morning starts!


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Oh Tosh, so pleased
> I've been thinking about you and whether you'd managed to get a lovely cockapoo, Mitzi sounds lovely.
> 
> To upload a photo, the easiest method is to open a free Photobucket account. From their you can upload pictures from your computer directly onto your own account/album.
> ...


Thx julie. I'll give it a go over the weekend. Everyone that's met her says how lovely she is. And of course we are totally smitten. In the few days of her being with us life has taken on a whole new meaning. I'll do a longer post tomorrow but must go to bed now as I'm shattered! Lol


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Congratulations! Mitzi sounds fab and I can't wait to see a photo of her!


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

tosh said:


> Thx julie. I'll give it a go over the weekend. Everyone that's met her says how lovely she is. And of course we are totally smitten. In the few days of her being with us life has taken on a whole new meaning. I'll do a longer post tomorrow but must go to bed now as I'm shattered! Lol










- does this work?


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Tosh!!!

How are you? Mitzi is so super cute - how is she settling in? Were you happy with Broadreach in the end? 

Turi x


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Turi said:


> Hi Tosh!!!
> 
> How are you? Mitzi is so super cute - how is she settling in? Were you happy with Broadreach in the end?
> 
> Turi x


Lovely to hear from you Turi - how are you all?

Mitzi is doing really well and it feels like it was meant to be. Anne was fantastic as there was a chance we may not have been able to go ahead and she was so understanding about our situation. Anyway it all worked out and we collected her last Friday. 

I'm so glad we chose a cockapoo - what great personality and temperament. Her bottom is like a salsa motion when she sees anyone - she's a very happy little who is so wanting to please. 

Mitzi and I have had a very busy day today...the lawn got mown, delivery guy x 2, a couple of friends dropped in. She sat on my lap while I practiced piano..I half expected her to put her paws over her ears, but she didn't. LOL

Crate training is okay..occasional wee in the crate/bed and I clean and change it. Today I've been a lot more focused and have taken her out on the hour. We've got a section of the garden especially for her so we're hoping that will save our lawn!

One week in and I'm really pleased how things are going...a long, long way to go but she is one amazing puppy and we adore her.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Great photo Tosh, it worked 

We'll have to have another meet once Mitzi is allowed out and about. Would love to meet her and both of you again.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

She's lovely! She looks like Turi's little saffi. We were going to have a pup from Anne but she didn't have a f1 litter due for the end of June, I can't remember what it was going to be now. But she looks gorgeous! Very pretty indeed! Good luck with the progress!


Sam x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

tosh said:


> Lovely to hear from you Turi - how are you all?
> 
> Mitzi is doing really well and it feels like it was meant to be. Anne was fantastic as there was a chance we may not have been able to go ahead and she was so understanding about our situation. Anyway it all worked out and we collected her last Friday.
> 
> ...


It sounds like things are going brilliantly - I'm so happy for you! 

Saffi's bottom wiggles so much that she can't walk straight - we call her our little banana! 

Keep us updated with more news and photos - she really is pretty and her image made me all broody again! 

Turi x


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Sam1 said:


> She's lovely! She looks like Turi's little saffi. We were going to have a pup from Anne but she didn't have a f1 litter due for the end of June, I can't remember what it was going to be now. But she looks gorgeous! Very pretty indeed! Good luck with the progress!
> 
> 
> Sam x


Thanks Sam and yes very similar to saffi. If I can do half as well job as Marcus and Turi have done with saffi I'll be a very happy mummy! It's funny seeing their progress - Mitzi met our neighbors Labrador, Molly, she was so excited she has a little accident. But she handled it really well. They couldn't believe how friendly she is - so pleased we got a cockapoo. 

We were looking for an apricot or cream girl so were very lucky anne had a little with coloring we wanted. I wanted to wait but Pete wanted to go ahead and I'm so glad we did.


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Turi said:


> It sounds like things are going brilliantly - I'm so happy for you!
> 
> Saffi's bottom wiggles so much that she can't walk straight - we call her our little banana!
> 
> ...


That's so cute.hope the girls can meet at a future meet.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope they can meet too. xxxx


----------

